# olympics wow



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys starting soon.... can we get some of you techies to put some links up here and also any live coverage links and times.. and has the Canadian team left yet and if so you guys start posting and pics here on at we are not all Facebook fans lol lol good luck Canada .. was watching the bbc news about all the athletes showing up guess what archery was the first group they sort of covered pretty cool...


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I am getting excited about it! 
We should start and Olympic Archery Pool...not that I am condoning gambling...just saying.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

What time are the matches ?
Glen


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

The qualification rounds begin on July 27th.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Check out this video clip of Brady Ellison for some sexy Olympic archery hype. Pretty cool.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8180638


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

OK, the string and the spinning CD were a bit much...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Trying to make it more accessible to the non-archery public, I guess. He is however an amazing archer.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Very cool video. Really lets the average person know some stuff about archery!!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Olympic Games/2012_OG_London/12_London_Schedule.pdf

There's a schedule here


----------



## Grigorio (Aug 27, 2010)

Be sure to scroll down the page for coverage links:
http://www2.teamusa.org/~/link.aspx?_id=3B1A40820CF848959356C1218521F6F9&_z=z


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys crap if there is any live coverage I`ll be up at 2 in the morning to watch... now thats a web site the usa has there for their team with links and such already set up...


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it China that has an archer who is legally blind? No friggin fair, they have Ninjas!!!


----------



## Fixerman812 (Sep 28, 2008)

SuphanXP said:


> Is it China that has an archer who is legally blind? No friggin fair, they have Ninjas!!!




http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...rcher-sets-record-at-olympics/article4443915/

10% in one eye and 20% in the other!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

great opening ceremonies ......


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Fixerman812 said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...rcher-sets-record-at-olympics/article4443915/
> 
> 10% in one eye and 20% in the other!


That guy is GOOD. :77:


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Is there no one that is live streaming these events I searched all day yesterday and all i could get was a live scorecard .
I know NBC is doing it on a youtube format but if you don't live in the states you can't get it.
Is there anyone in canada or any other country that is filming the archery live,I'm not realy into gimnastics and swimming like CTV seams to want everyone to watch


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Duenas is out... :sad:


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is the CTV link. If you scroll down they have some replay videos available.

http://www.ctvolympics.ca/target-sports/index.html


----------

